# Bandit B2 for groomed surface?



## ohski (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven’t been skiing seriously for a few years and I'm looking for a good general purpose ski for mostly groomed surfaces.  I don’t normally don’t see any powder.  I ski some bumps, but don’t spend too much time in the mogul fields.  I love to carve, but don’t want a ski that is completely unforgiving.  Unfortunately I don’t get a chance to demo skis where I live, so I’m looking for some recommendations.  I saw some recommendations for a Rossignol Bandit B2 as a good general purpose ski.  Would this be a good match given the requirements I described?  If not would you have any other recommendations?  I loved my old set of K2 5500 if that is much help.

I’m 5’8”and 165 lbs.  I was thinking of a ski in the 160-170 cm range.  Does this sound about right?

Dave


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2005)

every skier reacts differently to different skis.  where do you live that you can't demo?  can you schedule a trip around a demo day?

personally, i think the B2 is terrible on groomed snow.  without knowing your ability and skill level, i couldn't make a recommendation and even if i did it might not suit your needs.


i would suggest a carver style ski.  if you are not doing pow and natural snow, you really need not look into the 'all mountain mid-fat' rage.  look into a carver or a something more along the line of a race ski.  fatter skis aren't the best for the bumps, so no need to go fat if you only are looking for a carver that occasionally does bumps.


----------



## ohski (Dec 12, 2005)

Steve,

Thanks.  I'm in Ohio.  A carver ski does sound more appropriate.  Any recommendations?  

Dave


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 13, 2005)

The B2 is made for off piste conditions.  Rossi makes so many other skis for groomed conditions.  I would suggest the 9X or 9S oversize.  If you're looking for a groomer rocket and want a bargin, check EBAY for last year's B1.  You can get them fairly cheap.


----------



## Catul (Dec 13, 2005)

I went through a similar quest last week and bought a pair of last year's Volkl SuperSport 4 Stars 175cm online - I'm a strong intermediate skier, 6'2" 210lbs, and ski mostly groomers at moderate speed.

From everything I read, the Volkl SuperSport are great skis for carving, hardpack and groomed, basically perfect for NE skiing.  The Volkl Unlimited series are similar but more of an all-mountain ski and better for some off-piste/powder skiing versus the SuperSport.

There's also the SuperSport 5 Star, 6 Star/Allstar, but those are probably too much ski for me.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ohski (Dec 13, 2005)

Rossiskier and Catul,

Thanks for the excellent suggestions.  I really like the EBAY idea.  At this point I'm just looking for something to get me out to the slopes.

The Bandit B1, 9X or 9S oversize and Volkl SupertSport 4 or 5 Stars sound like good suggestions.  I've seen some posts on the Volkl 724 EXP and thought it might be in the same category?  I've also seen 724 EXT and EXS on EBAY.  Anyone have a 724 decoder ring?

Is 160-170 CM about right for these skis, given a somewhat aggressive skiing style?  Would 175CM be too large?

Thanks again for your help

Dave


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 13, 2005)

The Rossi Z9 might be right up your alley.  Great on groomed, extra width in the tip for the occational soft snow.  I demo'd them at Stratton Last Feb and really had a blast. They arc effortlessly.

The VS or VX are a lot of fun, however, they do need to be skied agressively.  Get on 'em and really go.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 13, 2005)

ohski said:
			
		

> Is 160-170 CM about right for these skis, given a somewhat aggressive skiing style?  Would 175CM be too large?



Depends on your body size.  How tall are you and how much do you weight.  I'm 5-10, 225 and i use 184cm.

Certain skis are meant to be skiied short.  Groomers tend to more of the GS type ski and 175 would be perfect.


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2005)

ohski said:
			
		

> I've seen some posts on the Volkl 724 EXP and thought it might be in the same category?


Great ski. I would put it in the "all-mountain" category with the B1 or the K2 Apache Crossfire/Recon/X. This year's version of the 724 EXP is called the Unlimited AC3. The 724 Pro is more like the B2 at least from a dimensions standpoint. Sounds like a Volkl 5* (more of a carver with some all-mountain traits) is right for you.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 13, 2005)

no reason to buy an 'all mountain mid-fat' based on your needs (man, i hate that term!).  cross off the 724 or unlimited series from your list.  i wouldn't recommend the five star either since you are looking for a ski more on the 'forgiving' side.  look for a volkl four star instead? :-? 9x & 9s wouldn't be too forgiving either, though more so than most race  skis.  in the unlimited series for volkl, S2 or AC1 would do the trick i think.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 13, 2005)

Catul said:
			
		

> I went through a similar quest last week and bought a pair of last year's Volkl SuperSport 4 Stars 175cm online - I'm a strong intermediate skier, 6'2" 210lbs, and ski mostly groomers at moderate speed.



I didnt like the supersport 4, but if you like to carve a lot it would probably be good for you.  I just dont like skis with that much sidecut.  Probably an awsome intermidiate ski though, I just dont like short radius turns a lot.  Am I the only one who thinks some on these new skis are just a total overkill on the sidecut?


----------



## Catul (Dec 13, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> I didnt like the supersport 4, but if you like to carve a lot it would probably be good for you.  I just dont like skis with that much sidecut.  Probably an awsome intermidiate ski though, I just dont like short radius turns a lot.  Am I the only one who thinks some on these new skis are just a total overkill on the sidecut?



It was a leap of faith for me to buy skis without a demo, I just wanted to get an inexpensive pair since getting back into skiing after a 5-year hiatus.  I'm a decent intermediate skier who likes carving on groomers, both short and long turns at medium speed - so I think the SuperSport 4* is the ideal forgiving ski with a lot of capabilities for someone of my abilities.

*ohski*, for reference, I bought these Volkls (they're new but last year's 2004/2005 model) off eBay for $465 shipped with the bindings mounted.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 13, 2005)

Catul said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya they will probably be good for you then.  I have heard a lot of good things about them.  I was just saying for anyone elses info that if you like large arcing turns then there not that great, but for you there probably rock.  I would have to say when I am in the mood every once in a while to do a ton of short radius turns they are very fun.  Also my mom is a intermidiate and loves them(there actually her skis but I use them every once in a while)


----------



## Catul (Dec 13, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Also my mom is a intermidiate and loves them(there actually her skis but I use them every once in a while)



Does she have the Aptiva (women's equivalent) or the SuperSports themselves - just curious?  I've read those are great for intermediate women, so I'll probably try to get a pair for my wife as well.  I'd imagine the Aptiva's are probably even softer than the SuperSport ...


----------



## ohski (Dec 14, 2005)

First thanks for all of the help.  This is just the type of information and discussion that I’m looking for.  You are really helping me to focus on what I value the most.

It sounds like the Volkl SuperStar 4 would not be a bad choice.  The SuperStar 5 sounds like it might work as well as a more aggressive option.  The Bandit B1 might be a bargain.

I do like short tight turns.  In Ohio, a long radius turn pretty much puts you in the woods.  So I’d like to explore some of the more aggressive options mentioned a little more.  I used to ski on Rossignol ST comp’s so I’m not apposed to a slalom ski. I’m not going to be racing, but turning quick is OK.   I’ve seen different versions of the 9s.  What would be the major difference be between a 9s and a 9s oversize?  Someone mentioned the Z9, but I wonder if I should consider the Z5 too

Dave


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 15, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> all mountain mid-fat'
> (man, i hate that term!).



I hate that term when they're used together or if one assumes they're synomonous.

The term MIDFAT is a great new addition to skiing terminology.  "All Mountain" is a misleading marketing term, and in most instances, an oxymoron.


----------

